# Very good list of CB-documents



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I was looking for tuning information on dual-antenna systems for my LJ and found a great set of documents written by FireStik (a great manufacturer of antennas and accessories to the antennas).

I just thought that I would share with you all

Tech-Docs Index


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks! 

Lots of good info to look at.


----------



## Grizz (Jan 24, 2010)

*Very good for the newbies (Thats me)*

Thanks great site!


----------



## kristyle (Aug 2, 2010)

thanks a lot..it's really useful


----------

